# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Heparin

## pera

Zbog upaljene vene i povišenog fibrinogena i D-dimera počela sam s terapijom Clexana 0.4 nekih 20 dana prije poroda. Rodila sam 11.6. i u bolnici su mi rekli da nastavim s uzimanjem clexana narednih 6 tjedana, dakle tijekom cijelog puerperija i da odem na pregled vaskularnom kirurgu. ono što mene zanima je da mi se javi netko sa sličnim iskustvom kako bi mi objasnio otprilike što mi je činiti. Na koje pretrage bi trebala ići. U bolnici mi nitko nije znao ili imao potrebu nešto objasniti. Da li bi trebala dodatno kontrolirati fibrinogen i D-dimere i s obzirom na to nastaviti ili prekinuti terapiju. Naime, ja sam već tijekom trudnoće prošla i vaskularnog kirurga i radila sam CD nogu, dok mi je ginekolog kontrolirao fibrinogen, i došla sam do zaključka da nitko baš nezna što mu je činiti u ovim situacijama. Vaskularni mi svojevremeno nije niti dao naslutiti mogućnost uzimanja heparina tokom trudnoće. Zato se obraćam vama, ako neka ima osobno iskustvo da me uputi što bi trebala činiti, i koje pretrage bi bilo dobro da napravim.

----------


## vikki

Pera, pokušaj na pp dobiti Lili75 ili mačkulinu ako se ne jave na temi. One su bile na heparinu (ima još cura, ali za njih sigurno znam), s tim da je Lili ustanovljena tromboza tijekom trudnoće,a mačkulina je bila zbog nasljedne trombofilije. Mislim da su obje još 6 tjedana nakon porođaja uzimale heparin (tj. fraksiparin, Đelmiš ih je vodio).

----------

